# Our beautiful Dena is gone



## Cassidy's Mom

Dena 9/12/04-10/4/08

You were the best dog ever. The sweetest dog we’ve ever known, the most beautiful dog we’ve ever seen. You brought so much joy to our lives after we lost Cassidy. Our heart were broken and we thought we’d never love a dog like that again, but then we met you, and fell in love immediately. How could we not? You were perfect in every way.

Sadly, you died exactly four years to the day after Cassidy left us. We tried our hardest to save you, but it wasn’t enough. We’re so sorry because you deserved so much more. 

We’ll never forget you baby - how you loved to chase tennis balls, play in the ocean, chase your kitties, pick on your little brother, and kiss children – your face would light up when you saw little ones, and you were so gentle with them. They loved you too. And we’ll never forget how much you loved us, and especially snuggling with your Daddy. 

You were special. You were so good. There will never be another dog like you, and the hole you’ve left in our hearts will never be filled. 

Goodbye sweetie, we will always love you, and will miss you so much. Four years was nowhere near long enough to have had you in our lives. Forever would have been too short.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This is absolutely tragic. I am so, so sorry for your loss-all of you. Please give Keefer a big hug-I am sure that he will be looking to you and Tom for help in the coming days. I am just so sorry.


----------



## SunCzarina

I am so sorry. Dena was a beauty and I always loved her pictures playing with Keefer. Your post brings tear to my eyes and hugs for my own babies.


----------



## mspiker03

Debbie, Tom and Keefer- we are SO very sorry for your loss. I just can't believe it.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Betty

Oh my God, I am so very sorry. Your whole family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## djpohn

I am so sorry to read this. I was so hoping to hear Dena was better. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband and Keefer. I wish there was something I could do to take away your pain.

RIP Dena.


----------



## kshort

Debbie, Tom and Keefer,
I am stunned and heartbroken for you all. I am just so sorry. I don't know what to say, other than my thoughts and prayers are with you. Many tears falling today for your beautiful Dena...


----------



## Annikas Mom

No this can't be, my heart is breaking!!

I am so, so sorry for you and Tom...

I can't see the keyboard to type...

Run free sweet Dena, I know my beautiful Annika and all those that we have lost was there to greet you with a tailwag and a nuzzle.


----------



## tracyc

I can't tell you how sorry I am. I was truly hoping she would pull through this. 

From all your wonderful pictures and stories, I felt a little bit like I knew Dena--I think all of us here feel that way. All of us share just a little bit in your loss. 

Today is a very sad day.


----------



## RebelGSD

OMG I cannot believe it. I just discovered the thread in the health section this morning, the title sounded so innocent with the milk thistle.
I was hoping to hear some good news about Dena today. It is scary how quickly things can go wrong.

I am so very sorry for your loss, you all fought so hard. It reminds me that we have to cherish every moment we have with our furkids.

This is a beautiful version of the Rainbow Bridge that a friend of mine received recently when she lost her dog

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## GSD_Love

I'm Am So Sorry For Your Loss! I Loved Seeing Dena's Pictures And Hearing Her Stories! You Are All In My Prayers, My Deepest Sympathies Go Out To Your Family & Keefer! Dena Will Never Be Forgotten. She Was A Favorite Amongst The Forum!


----------



## DianaM

Debbie and family, my heart is breaking for your loss. I wish I could have met Dena, but one day when we both have crossed, I'll be sure to say hi to this special girl. It was always a treat to see new Dena and Keef photos. Dena really was a staple of this board and it seems like a void is opening up with her passing. We'll never forget her.



> Quote:From all your wonderful pictures and stories, I felt a little bit like I knew Dena--I think all of us here feel that way. All of us share just a little bit in your loss.


I think Tracy has said it the best.


----------



## Heidigsd

Debbie...I really don't know what to say, this is just heartbreaking







I am deeply sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet girl


----------



## kelso

oh no, I am so sorry and just stunned.









Rest in peace sweet, beautiful Dena. May you watch over your family with Cassidy like the angel that you always looked to be. 

Deepest sympathies and thoughts Debbie, Tom and Keefer and family. Please take care and hope you can find comfort in each other during this difficult time.


----------



## JenM66

NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!! I am heartbroken. I loved her so very much. D&K are 2 of my most favorite dogs. Say this isn't so........ My prayers and heart go out to you.


----------



## ldpeterson

Oh Debbie I am so sorry. I head about this and was just shocked. (((hugs))) to you and your family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am so sorry..............

I kept thinking she was the same age as Cassidy and very close to the time she left you. So tragic and I am so sorry. There are no words to express my sorrow about this. I know there will be a huge hole in your hearts forever. 

The tone of your posts was not good yesterday and I had a feeling she was not going to recover. But you did all you could for her and loved her til the end. She could not have had a better more loving family or life.

RIP sweet Dena.


















Hugs to you guys.


----------



## jesusica

I am so so sorry. I know those words don't help, no words can help. I can hardly see the screen through my tears right now. Your experience is far too similar to what we went through with Pancho. I am hurting with you now as I think of what our two babies went through. They are no longer in pain, that's what helps me get through each day.


----------



## Elmo's Mom

I am so incredibly sorry. I think a lot of us feel like we knew Dena because we see pictures of her and Keefer. My heart sank when I read this. 

I am at a loss for words. Know that there are lots of people thinking about you guys during this difficult time. 

Rest in Peace Dena.


----------



## GSDLoverII

OMG, I feel so bad for you.
I am so, so sorry.
She was much too young.
You did everything you could to save her.

R.I.P. Dena


----------



## doggonefool

Debbie and Tom,
Our dogs are part of our hearts, and to lose a piece of it is a painful thing. That pain never goes away, as we well know. It is so unfair, that some of us go through this pain so frequently, and though I know there must be some reason, all that I can think is it is so unfair! My heart breaks for you and my pain for you is very real. 

Love
Carol


----------



## sitstay

Oh, I am so sorry. This is just stunning. I am thinking about you and your husband.
Sheilah


----------



## Karin

Dave and I are so very sorry to hear about Dena. We are stunned that this happened. We're so glad to have had the chance to meet her in person. She was a lovely, well-mannered, and sweet little girl. We're so sorry that you have to go through this after all you went through with Cassidy. Just know that many, many people have been touched by Dena and are thinking of her and all of you today.

Rest in peace, Dena. You were a very special girl.


----------



## GSD07

I am so sorry about your loss. I still can't recover from this heartbreaking news. Dena was so beautiful and so special and so loved and loving and so young. She was a part of my life every day since I've joined this board. My thoughts are with you and your husband..

Rest in Peace, Dena.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I'm so sorry for your loss! I always enjoyed seeing Dena's pictures, and I could always tell that she and Keefer were so well loved and adored by you and your DH. I'm so sorry things took a turn for the worst.

Rest in Peace Sweet Dena.


----------



## tspiker03




----------



## Ilovealldogs

I am so sorry for your loss.







R.I.P. Dena


----------



## Castlemaid

So very very very sorry. This is so sad, so tragic! 

Dena and Keefer have touched so many people on this board, including myself. I couldn't read this without tears swelling up. 

God bless sweet Dena.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Debbie, I couldn't believe my eyes when I read this, words cannot express how sad I feel for Tom, Keefer and you. I still am in shock and my heart goes out to you my dear friend. I only wished I lived closer and could do something, anything. Please know that you are in my thoughts.








For the light of compassion and tenderness which your loved one brought into your life may you be everlastingly grateful.


----------



## pupresq

I am so so so incredibly sorry for your loss. I had no idea about any of this beyond a passing observation "man, that's a lot of chat about milk thistle" and when I saw this post I thought "NO!!!! Please do not let it be THAT Dena!" I just read the whole thread and am sitting here with tears streaming down my face. 

I have always loved your posts and pictures. I commented to my husband once that if I was ever reincarnated as a dog, I'd like to live with you guys. Your love and care for your dogs shines out of every post and ever photograph. Dena did not live nearly long enough but she lived more fully than almost any dog I've ever met. You guys packed a lifetime of love and outings and beach trips into every year that you had her and I know that she gave a lifetime of love back to each of you. 

I'm so sorry for you and Tom and Keefer. You fought so hard and so did brave Dena, a trooper to the end.


----------



## littledmc17

I am so sorry for your loss Dena was a beautiful dog
she left you way too early. My heart and prayers go out to you.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Sashmom

Im so sorry abou Dena. So many of our dogs are going, I just cant believe it







I just came in from the backyard and I cant stand to go out there, everything is a memory. 
Im so sorry ****hugs**** to you and your husband. 
Theres just no words when they go.







Dena
She sure was beautiful. And I always enjoyed seeing her and Keefer together.


----------



## kootenaydogs

Dear Debbie and Tom,

My sincerest condolences on the tragic loss of your beloved Dena. I hope that, in time, you will be able to look back at all of the happy times you shared together and that you'll be able to smile.

Hugs to you and to Keefer!


----------



## valleydog

I am so very, very sad. I can hardly stand to read this. It's just heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you and your husband and Keefer. She was such a beautiful and perfect dog.


----------



## marksmom3

I was also very sorry to see this news today. Dena was a beautiful dog. It just seems so unfair for such a sweet girl to leave so young. I am sorry for your loss, and I'll be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. 
RIP Dena


----------



## Skye'sMom

I feel like Dena was 'family' and we have all lost her. Such a beautiful girl and such a sad time.


----------



## valb

I can't type the word I want to type here but I am screaming it
inside. This hurts so much... 

I'm glad I got to meet you Dena and see you running and chasing
and happy. My fervent hope is that you are doing the same now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thank you everyone. I'm glad that I was able to share her with all of you and that her beauty, not just outside, but also inside, was apparent even to those of you who never got to meet her. We gave her a happy life, and she gave us so much more. She was truly a joy.

I hugged Keefer a few minutes ago and explained to him that he will be by himself now, maybe for a long time. We let him sniff her body before we took her in this morning so he can understand, to whatever extent dogs are able, that she's gone. 

He's been such a champ through this, he's been kept home for a couple of weeks now, so we're going to take him to the park today so he can play, even though we don't really feel like it. Just being there without Dena will be brutal, but he doesn't deserve to suffer just because we are.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I read the title in "Recent Topics" and thought oh no -- not our Dena! I am so very sorry for you and the family. I just can't believe that this beautiful girl is gone.

RIP sweet little girl.


----------



## Betty

Debbie, I have had my cry for you ,Tom, and Keefer and I wish I could write and convey to you what my heart is feeling.

It seems like just yesterday that you lost Cassidy and brought home Dena a short time later to help fill the empty part of your heart. You made Dena alive and showed us her specialness just like you had for Cassidy and have for Keefer.

My heart is breaking for you today. I am so very sorry. None of them are with us long enough and it seems like the very special ones are with us an even shorter time.


----------



## Jude55

Debbie, for once words will not come...

Sadness is not big enough.

Your dedication to and joy in your babies is evident in every post you make. As others have said, Dena was blessed to be loved by you. Her lingering presence will grace your life forever. Take care of yourself my friend...

Judie


----------



## GSDBESTK9

WOW, I just found this. I'm so so so sorry.







What a great dog she was.







May she rest in peace.


----------



## WiscTiger

Deb, Tom and Keefer I am so sorry for your loss of Dena. Such a pretty girl and a good ambassador for the breed.

Deb, I am glad that you were able to let Keefer smell her and there is something that they understand by doing that, that there pal is gone. I have seen it with dogs and cats. 

You are right about taking Keefer out for some fresh air, maybe not fun but just get away from the house for a while. 

Again, I am so sorry for your loss. The words really don't seem to be enough.

RIP Darling Dena. 

Val


----------



## redglitter

Hi Debbie,
You don't know me but I am friend to valb and Auntie Red to her dog Sierra. valb had asked us for prayers for Dena and be assured they were being said. She just let me know the news and even though I have not met you, I am trying to hold back the tears. In the world of dogs, there are no strangers. Everyone who has ever loved a dog knows your pain and wishes they could take it away. We can never understand why these things have to happen to the fur friends we love so deeply. Be assured that Dena knows how much you love her and she loves you just the same. Love cannot be changed by death. It's forever.
I hope I haven't intruded here. But I know how upset my friend val is and my heart breaks for the pain you are in. I just had to come here as a fellow dog lover and tell you that you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Amaruq

Debbie I am sooooo sorry to hear of your loss. I too thought she would pull through this all. Four years is indeed far too short of a time but I agree a lifetime is not enough with these precious furry gifts from God. 








dear Dena! 








to Debbie, Tom, Keefer and Kitties during this very difficult time.


----------



## JeffM

So sorry for your loss


----------



## anastrophe

i just joined moments ago to share my condolences - i'm valb's husband. 

my elderly mom has the somewhat annoying habit of referring to life as 'this vale of tears'. it's so depressing a term that i usually roll my eyes and dismiss it. 

but she's right. it's a cruel reality of life that if you want to experience the unadulterated joy of the companionship of an animal, you *will* experience the pain and emptiness of the passing of that creature some day. whether it's a plain old kitty or tiny little hamster or a regal german shepherd - the loss will cut you to the core, and there's no shortcuts or tricks to avoid it.

i am so, so very sorry for your loss. four years is four years too little. but there's no question the life she had was a good one, filled with fun and play and warmth and affection. knowing that won't make the pain go away any sooner, but try to let yourself revel in the wonderful memories you'll have of her. 

thank god for the memories.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I'm in a state of shock.
















Debbie, Tom I am so sorry for your loss. Know that Dena was loved by many and she was an terrific, excellent representative of this breed.

My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. If there is anything we can do, we are here for you guys.








Dena. Run free at the bridge with Cassidy. Your pack will follow in their time.


----------



## angelaw

I am so sorry. I saw the title and immediately thought of Cassidy, they were both too young. I am truly sorry.


----------



## Smithie86

Debbie,

I am so sorry. We have all watched Dena grow up - she is part of everyone's family.

My heart is hurting for you.


----------



## TG

What a shock. This is absolutely heartbreaking. I am so sorry. 

RIP beautiful Dena.

Terri


----------



## LJsMom

OMG. I feel sick over your loss. The poor baby was so young.


----------



## Barb E

Debbie, I keep coming back to this thread, I think for two reasons, the first in hopes that it's not real...the second because I really don't know what to say or how to really convey just how sorry I am for your family's loss of Dena.

I joined the board the same year that you brought Dena home. 
I think I've read every post you've ever made about Dena since her and Dante are so close to the same age. 

Remember the pain of loss felt is only equal to the amount of love and Dena was a very special dog who was loved by many, but especially by you, Tom and Keefer.

Please take care of yourselves, if I can do anything, anything at all please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Fodder

i'll have to mimic everyone else here because its so hard to put my own feelings into words. i mean, wow, my heart aches so much for you guys...

a few know this story... but it was sweet dena who inspired me to get tilden and for that alone i can never forget her!

...it had to have been a few years back (keefer was still a pup) when i was googling photos of german shepherd puppies. when i saw denas picture i froze and immediately sent it to my friend - she shared my feelings that dena was (not one of, but) THEE most gorgeous dog we'd ever seen! i rarely checked my dogster page and figured everyone else was the same, but i still kindly msg'd debbie and asked her to e mail me. debbie was so kind and so informative and helpful and above all IN LOVE with her little girl that i was sold!!! fast forward to the passing of my beloved 17yr old golden - i thought, while talking to my friend (the same friend) "i guess i'll start looking for my dena" - 10minutes later i found tilden... 10hours later he was mine and i immediately looked up deb to tell her of the news... thats how i found this forum. for the past year, D&K threads have always been the highlight of my day and to finally meet them in person - no words can describe the excitement that i had to contain. this will sound weird, but deb knows what i mean when i say how much i love denas lips (lol)... and eyes, and ears, and... i dont know... 

PERFECT is definitely fitting









((((( deb, tom, keef, emmy & elvis )))))


----------



## Guardyan

Debbie, I'm sitting here in tears and I just can't find the words to tell you how sorry I am for your loss. Your Dena was so vibrant and beautiful. I just can't believe that she has passed away at such a young age. I know this is a terrible, tragic time for you and I hope you are able to find some peace . . . 

There's a saying that goes around, that German Shepherds leave big pawprints on our hearts. Dena has left a pawprint on alot of our hearts. I am sure we will all remember her beauty, her vivaciousness, and just how much she was loved by her family.

You and Tom will be in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs and sharing in your tears . . .


----------



## onyx'girl

My sympathies to you and your family...Dena was truely one of the most beautiful GSD's inside and out to grace this place. Just seeing this is the third page on her in a few short hours says how much everyone is saddened by her passing.
Run painfully free Dena


----------



## M&J

Oh my God, I remember when you brought her home. I am so sorry to hear this..........
I'm sure Cassidy was there to greet her and they are happy, healthy, and whole.
Please accept my deepest condolences. It's so unfair.


----------



## DHau

I am sorry to learn of your loss. Remember one day you will see Dena again. Treasure the memories that you shared and she will always be with you.


----------



## balakai

Debbie, Tom, and Keefer, I am so sorry for your loss. Words just aren't enough, but please know that I am thinking about you guys, and the Balakai Mesa pups send kisses and snuggles.

~Kristin


----------



## AK GSD

Puddles of tears are flowing here for your loss.


----------



## GSDLVR76

I am so sorry for you're loss of such a sweet and beautiful soul!! Hugs from my family to yours!!


----------



## hudak004

My heart litterly skipped a beat when I saw this, I can't believe it. It does seem like I got to knew Dena just from all the great pictures you posted.. one thing I know is she always looked soo happy, she was so lucky to have had such a great home with you, and although 4 years is entirely too young, she had an amazing life with you. I love her smile. Where Dena is now she will be always smiling down on you and watching over. May she rest in peace. Im so sorry Debbie, please take care and give Keef a hug and kiss for me. I hope someday soon you can think of Dena and smile too.


----------



## sd3567

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## jake

the most importantant thing in life is to touch noses with a dog that loves you.


----------



## 3K9Mom

I am sobbing as though I've lost my own dog. 

As Val says, how fortunate we were that were able to meet Dena, a cheerful and gentle soul. 

Oh Deb....


----------



## GunnersMoms

Our sincere condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## TRITON

I'm so very sorry for your loss...I feel like I've watched her grow up on these boards and I was so shocked when I saw this. 
My heart goes out to you and your husband...


----------



## ElviGlass

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this. How aweful! Rest in peace sweet, precious Dena.


----------



## Clare

omg I just can't believe it.. I am soooooo sorry Deb. I can hardly type right now. Our thoughts are with you. RIP sweet baby girl.


----------



## hipster36

Debbie: I am sooooo soooo sorry. I am sitting here bawling away (just finished reading how sick Dena was - I didn't know!)...
RIP sweet Dena. You fought hard big girl. 

Big Hugs to you. Please take care.


----------



## G-burg

Rest in peace sweet Dena..









You have touched so many lives in the short time you were here.. 

Once the pain subsides your hearts will be filled with all the beautiful memories..


----------



## fourdogsrule

Dena you may be gone, but never forgotten.
I am so so sorry for your loss, Dena was one beautiful girl and it was a pleasure watching her grow up (as it is with all). I felt like she was a part of our family as well. You did a great job. 
Please know that Dena & Cassidy are now watching over you, Tom and Keefer.


----------



## Laurie Brown

Debbie and Tom, I am so very sorry and shocked to read this. She was such a beautiful girl. You are all in my thoughts. RIP sweet Dena.


----------



## LisaT

I am so sorry Debbie and Tom. Dena fought a good fight. 








RIP in Dena.


----------



## GSDTrain

Debbie,
Omg, this is a HUGE shock. I was never expecting this nor was anyone else. I had high hopes that she was going to pull through and be ok. I really can't believe this has happened. She was way to young. I just LOVED seeing pics of Dena and Keefer. It has only been 4yrs to the day that Cassidy past away and now this.....how horrible

Well, I hope all is well otherwise.

{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}

Rest in Peace Dena, run free


----------



## jetdog

I really don't post too frequently, but I had to say how badly I feel for your loss. Dena was the most beautiful dog, both inside and out. And if I, a person who'd never met her, am sitting here crying my eyes out, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you guys. Please accept my sincere sympathy, gosh that sounds lame, but I don't know what else to say! How unfair! It was much too soon to lose such a wonderful soul.


----------



## srfd44-2

Words can not express how i feel about your loss. I too lost a GSD at a young age. May she rest in peace.


----------



## nanrao

Dear Debbie and Tom,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have had the pleasure of seeing Dena grow on this board from a fuzzy puppy to a lovely young lady who always seemed so poised and good natured. My first thought was of Cassidy and how young she was. You took such good care of her and gave her such a wonderful life. I know she has left a huge void in your lives, but know that she is now pain free and is still watching you from above. Once again, my deepest sympathies.

Nandini


----------



## BowWowMeow

Deb, 

My heart is absolutely breaking for you, Tom and Keefer. It was a year ago today that I lost Kai and I understand and how deep and how strong the pain is to lose a dog so young and so suddenly. I know I never met Dena but I felt like I knew and I really loved seeing/hearing about her. What a tragic loss. 

Please take good care,


----------



## KristinEnn

Oh my dear.. I dont even know you or Dena but I had just been showing my husband the beautiful pictures of her and her brother Keefer the other day with no clue of what was going on. What a beautiful girl that will never be forgotten. You did all that you could and she knows that. Atleast now she is not in anymore pain or discomfort. Give Keefer a big hug for me.. made me wanna give my Kahn a huge hug. Whom is also a long hair GSD. 
I am so touched by your dedication and love for Dena. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. I cant help but have huge tears well in my eyes as i read your posts. 

With sympathy... i am sorry for you loss.


----------



## Papanapa

I am crying with you over the loss of Dena. I haven't been here long but Dena and Keefer pictures were always so fabulous. I am so so sorry for your family.


----------



## suzklau

It seems we lost our friends on the same day - across the other side of the world. Dena was a lovely looking girl. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## moei

Oh No! That is awful. Hugs to you, your DH and Keefer. RIP Dena.


----------



## Mary Jane

Stop.

too many souls flying away-

this beautiful girl gave joy to people she never knew.

I'm so sorry,

Mary Jane


----------



## middleofnowhere

I am so sorry. I know she brought you joy and that she had a great life with you. I wish it could have been many years longer.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I just read the whole thread about Dena's illness. I am speechless...and so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine going through this whole ordeal. You did everything possible for her. I hope your hearts heal with time.


----------



## agilegsds

I read the title of this thread over and over several times before I opened it because I didn't want to believe it was precious Dena.

I feel like my words don't mean anywhere near enough right now, but I want you to know how much my heart breaks for you and Tom and Keefer, and how much you are all in my thoughts at this most difficult time.


----------



## Hatterasser

I only read the original thread today and was so hoping things would work out well for Dena....until the end of the thread. I burst into tears at that point.

I don't think there's anyone on this forum who haven't lost a canine member of their family but each loss is a bit of the heart being chipped away. I feel so badly for your family...she was such a sweet and lovely girl. May she join all those wonderful dogs who have preceded her in that great open green field, may a butterfly land on her nose, and may she never know sorrow, pain, hunger or thirst again.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks so much everyone. Sandy, everyone's words mean a lot. Nothing will bring her back, but it does help that so many other people recognized what a wonderful, sweet, special dog she was. 

I can't even imagine life without her beautiful, happy face and those soft ears. I can't stop crying. Never again will she stick her butt in our face for scritches. Never again will she come in the bathroom in the morning while I'm drying my hair to get sprayed with the blow dryer. Never again will she jump on the bed and snuggle with Tom before going in her crate at night. Never again will she look at me with those soft brown eyes and kiss me gently on the cheek. Or bark when I say "bye" in the morning to make sure Tom comes and gives me a kiss before I leave for work, or romp in the ocean, or race her brother for a tennis ball at the park. 

We took Keef to the park today for the first time in a couple of weeks, and it felt so wrong to throw the ball and have only one dog come running back. As we walked on the path by the channel, a guy said to us "I like your shepherd". We thanked him, and after we'd passed I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".


----------



## Strana1

I am so sorry for your loss, thank you for sharing your beautiful girl with us. Our hearts are breaking along side of you. You are in my thoughts. 

Dena run like the wind


----------



## Superpup

I am so sorry for your loss. I have always enjoyed your gorgeous pics of your gorgeous dogs. I cannot even imagine the pain and sadness you are experiencing now... if there is anything we can do to help, please let us know.
Cody and Brandie send puppy kisses to you and wish you strenght and comfort at this horrible time!
Rest in Peace beautiful girl Dena!


----------



## Catu

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't believe it either and it took me by surprise as I got lost in translation and I thought the thread of the milk thistle was about raw feeding. I didn't even know Dena was sick.

I may have never knew you or your pups in person, but I do feel as sad as knowing any other friend's dog had passed. All I can offer is a huge virtual hug for you, Keefer and your family. I've always thought that yours are the most beautiful long coats I've ever seen.


----------



## flyinghayden

Wow, I am just so sorry. I have been out of touch for quite some time,and I never knew Dena was in trouble. She was one of those dogs you just wanted to hug when you saw that face. It is so heartbreaking to go through the struggle you endured, and still lost her. I know only too well. I fought Maxie's illness for 4 hellish months before I lost her. I knew the deep visceral hurt that is occuring as I write this. I wish there was something worthwhile to say, because I know how unbearable it is. As they say, time will heal, but what do you do, when a minute feels like a year? Please, take care, and remember, you did all you could do for Dena. She was the best dog to you, and when she needed you, you were the best parents in the world to her. Cherish the good memories of her and Keefer together, and with you, and don't worry about another dog right now. The wound in your hearts is raw right now, but trust me, it will heal. RIP sweet lovely Dena.


----------



## ninhar

No! I've been mostly away from the board this week dealing with a sick kitty and had no idea. Debbie, I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing her with all of us.















Dena.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".
Click to expand...

i know, that line got to me too.
i've had random tears throughout the day and have been dragging my two all around town just to have them close to me.


----------



## BritneyP

Debby,

I've been away from this board for awhile now, but recently rejoined and learned of Dena's illness, and now her passing. My heart is absolutely broken. I felt over the past few years I've been a member of this board, I had the opportunity to get to "know" Dena and Keefer through your posts and pictures. She was a very beautiful and special girl, and has obviously touched many people's lives.

Your post has brought me to tears, and I cannnot tell you have truly sorry I am for your loss.









May she rest in peace.


----------



## Clare

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".


----------



## Qyn

That beautiful sweet girl was a credit to her owners and the GSD breed. I dreaded reading this news.







Dena (and her family) certain gave everything in trying to get through this. I am more sorry than I can express that there was no just reward for all that effort.

Hugs to you all in your grief and know that I, along with so many, share that sorrow and are shedding tears - your loss is also ours.

Please take care


----------



## Betty

I was a very little girl when my brother died. I didn't understand death and didn't understand why he was gone or where he was. 

I must of asked where a lot because my parents and I sat in the back yard one night and told me to pick out the brightest star I could find. When I found one they told me that was where David lived now and he would always be with me, and that when ever I missed him all I had to look for was the star. 

To this day in times of loss I look to the sky for the brightest star and I find comfort. My loss is still there, the hole in my heart is still there but I feel a little more peace each time and I remember the good and can slowly feel my pain being soothed by the wonderful memories that will always be with me. 

Dena's light shined so very bright while she was with us Debbie and will continue to do so. In life she was a shining star and something that special will continue to shine bright for all of us.

Thank you for sharing your joy with us during the too short time she was with us, and thank you for sharing your pain with us on the last part of the journey and allowing all of us to grieve with you.

Tonight I will look to the sky, I will pick out the brightest star I can find and I will remember Dena. Even though I only knew her through pictures and stories her essence showed bright and will always be a part of me.


----------



## Annemarie

Oh my God, I'm sick. 

Just caught up on the health section issue.

I am so sorry guys, there are no words............


----------



## Rika_Tula

I cannot begin to express my sadness for your loss. I’ve sort of been numb since the news of her passing, as this could have been our or anybody else’s precious canine companion. The loss of such a beautiful animal soul, like Dena’s, effects us all. Obviously she’s had a profound effect on this dog forum. I will remember joyful Dena’s photos and stories and will never forget her struggle, as it serves as a lesson for our own dogs.

There’s a different kind of grieving and closure process that happens with the loss of an animal’s life so early on, especially due to tragic circumstances that seem to happen so fast and spin out of our control. We’ve been there and it’s a tough one to move passed. Be easy with yourselves, take time, and remember there are more people supporting and walking this path with you than you realize.

Thank you for sharing her with us and for keeping us updated during her struggle.

I plan to plant a tree in our yard for her.

-----------------

Dena, you will be greatly missed by many who have never met you. Your beautiful life and your struggle has effected us all. There is a Golden, named Morgan, who is waiting for you to play with him at Rainbow Bridge. He is the one who’ll lead you to the beach to find many wonderful treasures. Be free my doggy friend.


----------



## Crabtree

I just sat down on Sunday morning and for the first time read the thread. By the title I didn't realize what was going on. 
I'm in shock! 
Dena, I never met you but I have loved you from afar. You are one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. When ever I had a chance to see your picture I couldn't help but take a moment to stop and look.
You tried your best to win your battle, but to no avail. Now your free from the pain and woes of this earth. Your soul will linger in the hearts of your family and friends until the end of time and you are once more reunited with the ones who hold you so dear in their hearts.
Beautiful girl, I'm so, so sorry for your passing, it's true the good die young. Look for a young pup with a gleem in her eye and you'll discover my Palla there at the bridge. She will run and play with you and help to comfort you while you wait. And when my time comes to meet her at the bridge I hope that in a brief passing I'm able to finally meet you.
Rest in eternal peace sweet girl.


----------



## Crabtree

My heart truly goes out to you. No one could have done more to try to help and comfort your precious little girl.
My condolences to you and Keefer.
R.I.P. sweet Dena


----------



## Kayla's Dad

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, that line got to me too.
> i've had random tears throughout the day and have been dragging my two all around town just to have them close to me.
Click to expand...

Same here. Needed to have the dogs with me and we just randomly visited several parks and places. Not much joy in it but appreciation of lives shared and lost. And of those precious few times we were able to share in Dena's life. 

Dena, we will miss you. Fly free dear sweet lady


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Yesterday I changed my computer desktop to this picture of her at the Splash Dogs dock diving event a month ago - it was the last picture I ever took of her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Samuel, thank you for coming out to the park yesterday, and for telling Tanya about Dena. She sent me a nice email today.


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, that line got to me too.
> i've had random tears throughout the day and have been dragging my two all around town just to have them close to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Needed to have the dogs with me and we just randomly visited several parks and places. Not much joy in it but appreciation of lives shared and lost. And of those precious few times we were able to share in Dena's life.
> 
> Dena, we will miss you. Fly free dear sweet lady
Click to expand...









I am still in shock about this ENTIRE thing. Even though I never did meet Dena, I felt as though we had a connection and that we had known eachother for a long time. Hope you, Tom, and Keefer are doing ok. I can just can't imagine your pain.

Run Free Dena. You were one beautiful girl


----------



## wicked1996

Debbie and Tom, I am in shock! I'm so sorry!! My heart is breaking for you!









When I read what you wrote:


> Quote:I can't even imagine life without her beautiful, happy face and those soft ears. I can't stop crying. Never again will she stick her butt in our face for scritches. Never again will she come in the bathroom in the morning while I'm drying my hair to get sprayed with the blow dryer. Never again will she jump on the bed and snuggle with Tom before going in her crate at night. Never again will she look at me with those soft brown eyes and kiss me gently on the cheek. Or bark when I say "bye" in the morning to make sure Tom comes and gives me a kiss before I leave for work, or romp in the ocean, or race her brother for a tennis ball at the park.


My eyes filled with tears and my heart ached. You gave her a wonderful life full of love. She took a piece of your heart when she left, but she gave you a piece of her heart and her unconditional love forever. Your memories of Dena will keep her with you always.

R.I.P Sweet beautiful Dena







. Run free and healthy at the bridge.


----------



## Avamom

Oh I am so sorry...I know no words help at this time, but please know what an honor it was for me to get to know Dena, even if it was only through you beautiful pictures and stories. 

She was obviously a well loved dog by you and Tom and a great big sister to Keefer...but as you can see from these posts, she was so well loved her eon this board too! 

Thank you for sharing her with us. We are all better for "knowing" her!

What a beautiful representation of our beloved breed!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Debbie,
I just want you to know, that I have been mourning Dena yesterday and today.
I didn't know her, but feel like I did.
I have been crying and feeling sad for her and for you and Tom all weekend.
Life is so unfair sometimes.
I have been hugging and kissing my guys a lot more these past 2 days than usual. (And that's a lot).
I lost my Kona cat a few weeks ago, and that was very hard, but at least she was 18 years old.
Dena was so young and that's what makes it even harder.
Are you having her cremated?
We did with Kona, and it is comforting to have her ashes here with her family where she belongs.
My deepest condolences.









Brigitte


----------



## gmcenroe

Dear Debbie and Tom,
I am almost without words with this very sad news. When I first joined this message board I remember seeing Dena and Keefer's pictures and was stunned by their good looks. When the Fort Funston meetup was announced I could not wait to meet you and Dena and Keefer in person. I still have fond memories of Dena and Keefer frollicking in the ocean chasing their tennis balls and have never seen such good swimmers in my life. Dena rest in peace. 

My deepest condolences,

Glenn


----------



## Tula

I'm in total shock! I only came by this area of the board because Jean mentioned to me she lost Nina, and I was looking for a post about Nina and saw this!!

My God.. I'm SOO sorry. I truly can't believe this! She was so young and so beautiful! I loved seeing all the pics her and Keefer... especially the Christmas ones.

I don't even know what to say other than my heart is breaking for you. Please accept my deepest sympathies... I'm so, so very sorry.


----------



## SimplySleepie

I keep coming back to this thread...I just don't know how to express my thoughts in words.

I can't believe it and I'm so so very sorry for your loss. I always loved the Dena and Keefer pictures - you could tell how happy and loved they were in each and every picture.

I'm so sorry Debbie, Tom, and Keefer
















Kris


----------



## Rugs

I just heard about this and I am so heart broken for all of you. I don't even know what to say. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## G Girl

Dear Debbie
I don't come on the board much anymore as I am forming my own rescue and DROWNING in local dogs, but a few of my email buddies wrote to tell me this horrible news. I don't know what to say except that I am soooooooooooooo very sorry. I remember when you got her and she was such a spectacular, beautiful girl. I have many rescue dogs who didn't make it who will look out for her at the Bridge and keep her safe.

Please accept my heartfelt sympathies in this very tragic loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I have always enjoyed seeing pictures of Dena- she was so beautiful! She was way too young to go, but it is obvious from your posts that she has lived a great life.


----------



## oranges81

I just can't believe it. I'm in tears after reading what you and your DH went through to make Dena well again. You're in my thoughts tonight and I'll light a candle for Dena. *hugs*


----------



## grmnshpd21

I've been away from the computer since Thursday and finally had a chance today to jump on line today and the first thread I go to check is the one about Dena to see how she was doing. I am in total shock to read that she is gone. My heart breaks for you and Tom







No words can express how sorry I am for you. Dena was loved by many, even from those that never met her. She will be missed.

RIP sweet Dena


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".
Click to expand...
















Yeah...... I can't seem to let this go and she was not my girl. 
This has upset me all weekend, it just sucks.







It just sucks.


----------



## Clare

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I said quietly to Tom "we used to have two".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...... I can't seem to let this go and she was not my girl.
> This has upset me all weekend, it just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just sucks.
Click to expand...

I think slot of us could say the same thing. I feel like I lost one of my own. She was a very special girl.


----------



## luanne

> Quote: I think a lot of us could say the same thing. I feel like I lost one of my own. She was a very special girl.


Agreed....

Like so many others, I'm just now catching up on Dena's story. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Hugs to you, your husband and Keefer.....

Lu


----------



## natalie559

How awful! So, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## chruby

I have not been on the board much lately. I am so very sorry to hear about Dena. RIP


----------



## gagsd

When I lost my 14 year old Aussie this past spring, the only description I could give to my daughter was that "my heart hurts."
I am so very sorry for your loss. I think there are quite a few on this board like myself who do not post as much as others, but I was truly shocked to find this was DENA.
Hoping that all of these thoughts and prayers help you and your family,
Mary


----------



## kess&ellie

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious little girl. 
She was beautiful and touched the lives of so many people.

Rest in Peace sweet Dena


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Dena.
Please accept my deepest condolences for you and your family. </span>


----------



## Lynn_P

Oh Deb ~

I am so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you, Tom and the rest of your family. This is so heartbreaking. RIP sweet, sweet Dena.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

I am in shock as I read this info all today.









I seen your post as I posted about our Golden's health issues, but didn't stop to read thinking it was a RAW diet question. As I sat down to read, read, & read the post after seeing on here that poor Dena is gone.........I'm just shocked.

I am so sorry for your loss & this is so heartbreaking.

I need to read on here now I guess to see if you ever really knew what happened ? We live out in the country & critters everywhere. This is very scary to me now as our crew loves it outside & is there alot. You just can't watch every move they make.

I am also boggled by some of the dog group people (local) that feed their dogs raw deer & critters ! That is scary after reading Dean's story !

I will miss her pics on the pictures board, as I always loved seeing the pretty dogs & the yard !

My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family at this very difficult time...............









***HUGS***


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thank you so much everyone for your kind thoughts, Tom has been reading the posts too, and said what an amazing community this is, and he's so right.


----------



## ThreeDogs

You and your family have my deepest condolences. I am so very sorry.

I will miss seeing pictures of your beautiful girl running on the beach.


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm sorry I am so late to reply to this. . .I was out of town over the weekend. I am so so sorry to hear of Dena's passing. I just don't know what to say.







I'm so so sorry. 

Rest in Peace, beautiful Dena. I will miss seeing pictures of you and Keefer playing in the waves at the beach.


----------



## jake

I have real problem responding to someone who has lost a heartdog.Dena is running free and she would want you to do the same.You will meet again-at the VERY least in your dreams and hopefully when both of you are together in another better life.The one thing that has supported me in trudging through this life is ""Da-- can't wait till me and ALL l my dogger life buddies can have a renunion meet -just can't wait till my laid back basset who thought she was BOSS meets Jake my REAL GSD boss.Have hopefully sent all my dogs in a special meeting place at best REAL at worst only in my mind-but it really helps to get through loss-I CAN NOT wait till we ALL get a chance to meet."


----------



## bmass01

I am so so sorry! I saw this this morning before I went to work and I just couldn't beleve what I was reading. I had tears in my eyes as I am sure so many others did as well as they read about your loss. You have such beautiful dogs and Dena will be with you always in your heart as is Cassidy. Keefer will help you through as you will help him with his loss. I never knew any of you but feel as I am part of your life as you have shared so much with all of us. I am again getting tears in my eyes as I think of your loss and can not imagine your sorrow. 

Prayers as well as God will be with you.






























Sweet, sweet Dena....


----------



## Halen

I am so sorry for your loss. There are many dogs on this board, but only a few I recognize because of their incredible beauty. Dena (and Keefer, of course) was one of them. She always stood out among the other dogs. Just today I had seen your entry into the monthly contest (not knowing she had passed) and sighed looking at her expressive eyes. I always enjoyed your beautiful pictures of her. Again, I am so sorry. I will be praying for you. Hugs for Keefer. Let him kiss your tears away and give each other comfort.


----------



## BJDimock

I have been stuck working and unable to get to this board. You can not believe how sad I am to hear of your loss. I was so hoping for a happy ending. Your girl was stunningly beautiful, and to lose one so early never makes the grief easier to bear. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## raysmom

I am so sorry for your loss. Dena was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I was emailing back and forth with the breeder of D and K and Havoc today over a grabbing and biting issue with Havoc. She and I both agreed we are having such a hard time getting our minds and hearts around this. 

I made spaghetti tonight for dinner. I use Debbie's sauce recipe. My hubby asked about dinner as we were coming home at lunch today and I got quiet. He thought he said something wrong but I was just thinking about Dena's loss and it upset me very much. If this is how I feel I cannot fathom the depth of sorrow at the Oliver house.

Give K a hug for me.


----------



## bdanise1

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bearly

I am so sorry for your loss, I seldom get the chance to come on the forum but when ever I do I look for photos of you dogs because they remind me so much of mine, my heart goes out to you


----------



## shilohsmom

I just read the thread and am in Shock! I am so very, very sorry. Words just can't express my feelings right now but again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## elsie

> Originally Posted By: KathyW I was just thinking about Dena's loss and it upset me very much. If this is how I feel I cannot fathom the depth of sorrow at the Oliver house.
> 
> Give K a hug for me.


I know what you mean Kathy .......


----------



## wolfstraum

I saw GSDW before this ....

Again, I am so so sorry....it is such a shock....

my deepest sympathies....

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I couldn’t believe this when I read it. We were in MN all weekend and I’m just catching up on the board.

I am SO sorry for your loss. I agree with the others – I feel like I have lost a close friend.


----------



## LuvsDieter

I don't normally head into the health section or in loving memory, so i was shocked when i saw this. I'm so sorry you guys.

D is why I want a coated GSD...I want a pretty girl just like her.


----------



## 2dogcrew

Oh honey, I'm so sorry to read this. I didn't know.....

Words can't express the sorrow I feel for you and your family. I'm having a hard time with the loss of your Dena. She was bigger than life and you all spent so many wonderful days by the bay, enjoying the beach and throwing tennis balls. I can just see her running with abandon, enjoying the special moments that life has to offer. I know how much she meant to you and I just can't understand why she had to leave your family so soon.....


----------



## chuckstar158

I didn't know she was sick as I don't head into health too much. I'm terribly shocked and saddened for your loss.

R.I.P. Dena


----------



## schatzi14

Beautiful Dena...I am so very sorry.


----------



## k9sarneko

Oh my gosh, I just found this and read the whole thing with tears in my eyes. She has always been one of the most incredible shepherds (along with K) I have ever seen. Her wonderful, beautiful soul has always shined through her eyes. You only have to look at the amount of response to your loss to see how many lives this incredible girl has touched. I will miss seeing her wonderful pictures for a very long time. Many, many hugs to you.

Run free beautiful lady, go with much love


----------



## k9ma

oh my god. I read the milk thistle thread early on and was sure it was nothing. I just cannot believe it. 
























I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

Words cannot express how I feel right now. I didn't "know" Dena, but like so many people here I feel I did. She touched us all who saw her in a very special way. My deepest condolences to you and your family right now.


----------



## dogless

I couldn't even reply to this thread when I read that Dena was gone, I got choked up just thinking about replying, and I don't want to get choked up at work. I couldn't get this out of my mind all weekend. 

I just want to send you all my sympathy for losing such a loved family member.


----------



## DianaB

I am still at a loss of words since you told me about Dena's passing. We are so sorry for your loss and wish it could be otherwise. 

I would like to hold a candle vigil tonight (Oct 13) at 7PM PDT in Dena's honor. 

If anyone would like to join me, please go to this website at 7PM or when convenient for you. 

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=Dena

Bless you Dena, you will be missed greatly. Run free and chase balls forever


----------



## SeriousConfusion

Oh my gosh, I am in tears. I am so sorry that you lost Dena.

Please know that people are thinking of you and hoping Dena and Cassidy are running free together and watching over you.


----------



## Rügen

I'm so sorry ~ Dena was such a beautiful stunning girl and you gave her a wonderful amazing life. Her personality sprang out in her photos. Thank you for sharing your precious girl with us. 

You are in my thoughts ~ Take Care ~


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thank you again, we appreciate your thoughts so much. She was so much more beautiful than even her pictures show.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I am so sorry for your loss. Dena is still beautiful at Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

such a wonderful way for a community like this to honor and remember one of their own....

Dena will be forever young ..... RIP 

Lee


----------



## rjvamp

I am so sorry that Dena has passed from this earth. I know you miss her greatly and so soon after Cassidy's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. And tonight I light a candle online and on my table in your memory. I wish you peace through the midst of this storm.


----------



## galadybug

I haven't been on the board as much the last two weeks. I was shocked and saddened to see this post. 

I can't believe beautiful sweet Dena is gone.







Dena and Keefer pictures and stories have been a favorite and I loved all that you shared with us.

I am so sorry for your loss and that you miss her so. Hugs and kisses to you and your family. Give Keefer an extra hug.


----------



## Regen

I am soooo very sorry, and in utter shock







I just found out about this, and I can't express how much I wish there was something I could say to help. 

You and your family is in my thoughts. 

May your soul run free beautiful Dena


----------



## mehitabel

I was heartbroken to see this. I'm so sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## Bridget

I just heard about this for the first time and I am so sorry. Dena was a beautiful, wonderful girl and I so enjoyed seeing her pictures. I can hardly believe it and am just so sorry.


----------



## thaliasmom

I haven't been here for awhile - I am so, so sorry.


----------



## jodi

So very,very sorry for your loss. Take good care of yourselves - allow the good times and memories help you heal. 

All of our love, Kiefer and Jodi


----------



## caligirl07

Dear Debbie,
I haven't been able to check this forum for a while and finally I did today and I am reading very sad news about Dena. I am very very sorry, I can't believe she is gone. Poor munchkin I will pray for you all


----------



## geokon_2000

I'm so sorry. I like many others felt like we personally knew Dena. I hardly ever come to this part of the community. I just cannot believe she's gone. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Heartfelt thanks to all of you.


----------



## 2dogcrew




----------



## Caitlin

Right after reading about Richard's Heidi, I am in tears again.

I can only check the forum on my cell phone, which limits my activity, so I've been unaware of this until now, and I'm not even sure of how to respond. I was reading another post and noticed your signature. I was confused at first, and thought surely I must be reading this wrong, and then it dawned on me. So I came over to this section and found this post, that I wish wasn't here at all. With complete honesty, I can say that Dena was my absolute favorite dog on this board. She was an image of perfection to me, beautiful, gentle, an amazing dog. I do not want to believe she is gone.

I am so sorry Debbie, I wish I lived close to you so I could come over and hug you, and cry with you. But as we all know, Dena lived one of the BEST lives a dog could live, and although it was far too short, that is the most important thing.

My love to you and the whole family. Give Keefer and the kitties bear hugs for me.


----------



## Barb E

I am still thinking of you all often and also wanted to pass on my friend's wishes to you all. I told her all about Dena and shared some of the photos - she sends her sympathies to you all (she lost her dog to Osteosarcoma)


----------



## mjbgsd

I read the title and thought, _this can't be THE Dena_. I haven't been able to get on the board that often so I didn't even know this happened. I'm crying for your loss because she has touched me in so many ways. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Brightelf

((((((Debbie and Tom and Keefer ))))))) I am so very, very heartbroken to hear of sweetie-girl Dena's passing. You were the best Mom ever, she has always so much FUN in her happy life. My heart is just breaking for you. I know I am so late coming to this thread. My prayers are with you, Tom, and dear Keef.
Patti and Grimmi


----------



## shilohsmom

I must say I always check this section and each time I see this thread I can't help but to think...NO, not our Dena...I can't imagine your pain, but you are not alone as she is so missed by so many of us.


----------



## chevysmom

I've been away from the boards for quite a few months and cried when I read about your loss. Dena was such a gorgeous girl, I always enjoyed seeing photos of her, always looking so pretty and happy.I am so sorry for your loss. (((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thank you again everyone.


----------



## 2dogcrew

I hope you feel Dena's presence and may it bring comfort. 

After I lost Jodi Bell this August, I have yet to remove her place setting. She's never far from me. I feel that she is ever so close.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Debbie, bless your heart, I'm so sorry...


----------



## Vinnie




----------



## mmmontgomery

I've been away from the board for awhile and have just read about Dena...and cried as if she were my own. Oh the pain of losing that beautiful girl so quickly, so young. My heart just aches for you.

I remember your photos not so long ago of your dock-diving adventure. I used your thread to educate and entertain my DH. He admired Dena and Keefer, and we both thought you and Tom looked like a lot of fun. I'm sorry your beautiful family has been dealt this sadness.

While you grieve, take comfort in knowing that you were the greatest blessing for Dena. What a lucky girl she was to live every day bounded by joy, comfort, security and love.

peace,
Melissa


----------



## elly1210

I am so sorry, what a wonder tribute and a beautiful dog, hugs.


----------

